# Does anyone know what this chick is?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So a few weeks ago I bought 6 new babies at tractor supply. Four were in the bin marked Ameraucanas and 2 from the bin marked assorted red. This little lady is neither and I don't know what she is. She's going to be stunning when she's grown. That's about all I do know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe a speckled sussex?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I will have to google and see. That's a breed I haven't ever had.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Speckled Sussex was going to be my first guess too.

From the limited pictures, I also suspect "she" is actually a he...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I looked and it appears you guys are correct in her breed. Thanks a bunch. As for gender, I feel pretty sure she's a she. She would have to do something very surprising to convince me she's a boy right now. Her comb and wattles are right on track with the other babies, smaller than some of them. She doesn't act rooish at all. I am gonna sure keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

My first guess was a speckled Sussex cross with something. She is a pretty little thing! I've never seen one with bib markings like that, so cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I can't wait to see her grown. Even if she does surprise me and turn into a he. I would have thought she was a mix except she came from a hatchery ( which ever one my tractor supply uses).


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

PippasCubby said:


> Speckled Sussex was going to be my first guess too.
> 
> From the limited pictures, I also suspect "she" is actually a he...


Alright, so I think I was letting my desire for "her" to be a girl cloud my judgement. I am normally really good at this and a couple of days after you said that I looked at HIM and thought who am I trying to kid!? Lol i believe you are 100% correct in your assessment that this is, indeed, a young lad.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Haha! Well, if we're right on the Speckled Sussex part too he'll turn into a gorgeous rooster!

I am glad you updated. You got me wondering if my rooster radar was failing me, so I was curious either way ;-)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol nope, I had just shut mine off. He definitely looks like he'll be stunning! Fingers crossed that he and my current rooster will work out any differences alright because I sure want to keep him.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How you you tell it's a rooster?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

His comb and wattles mostly. They are bigger and more red than they should be at this age. Since I am not familiar with this breed I don't know if they generally have large combs, but even if they do his is too much for a girl. Also, i am starting to see some hints of rooster saddle feathers and hackles coming in.


----------

